# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ماسك للشعر الجاف

## asma

1 ملعقة كبيرة زبادي
1 ملعقة صغيرة زيت زيتون
نص ملعقة صغيرة عصير ليمون
1 ملعقة كبيرة جلسرين



الطريقة:



تخلطي كل المكونات مع بعض كويس أوي ولو شعرك طويل


زودي الكمية يعني حطي بدل معلقة واحدة اتنين اوكي


وتحطي الماسك على شعرك ومش شرط يكون مغسول وتلبسي


بونية للشعر أو لفي فويل على شعرك أو يا ستي حطي كيس 


بلاستيك على شعرك وحطي فوطة سخنة وكل ما تبرد سخنيها 


تاني عشان نفتح المسام وسيبيه نص ساعة وبعدين يا قمرة 


تقومي عالحمام تغسلي شعرك بشامبو طبيعي أو شامبو


الأطفال أو خففي الشامبو بتاعك بالمية وأستخدمي كمية 


صغيرة وشطفية كويس جدا ومش هاتحتاجي تحطي بلسم ولا
اى حاجة

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

